# Did you give your pup a middle name?



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

The vet thought I was nuts with the first pup, now when I brought the third in they just asked me for his whole name!
My first Maltese was named Oliver Albert. He seemed like such a person he sort of acquired a middle name.
My second puppy we named Quentin Oliver, we call him Quincy; and my new baby (13 weeks old) is named Jonas Oliver. We wanted to keep Oliver in their names as a sort of memorium.
Anyone else have middle names?
Quincymom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Nov 9 2004, 07:22 PM
> *The vet thought I was nuts with the first pup, now when I brought the third in they just asked me for his whole name!
> My first Maltese was named Oliver Albert. He seemed like such a person he sort of acquired a middle name.
> My second puppy we named Quentin Oliver, we call him Quincy; and my new baby (13 weeks old) is named Jonas Oliver. We wanted to keep Oliver in their names as a sort of memorium.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh yes, Kallie is "Miss Kallie Belle" and Catcher is "Catcher Block" after the male lead in one of my favorite movies, "Down With Love".


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson = "Moonstar" - I love the moon
Maggie = "Adara" - is a Greek name for beauty


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom_@Nov 9 2004, 07:22 PM
> *The vet thought I was nuts with the first pup, now when I brought the third in they just asked me for his whole name!
> My first Maltese was named Oliver Albert. He seemed like such a person he sort of acquired a middle name.
> My second puppy we named Quentin Oliver, we call him Quincy; and my new baby (13 weeks old) is named Jonas Oliver. We wanted to keep Oliver in their names as a sort of memorium.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi Quincymom, I don't believe I've heard you mention how your new baby Jonas is doing... how are he and Quincy getting along, etc. ?


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Abby is "Kevanthe Abigail Windsor"n - suits her... she thinks she's royalty at times!!
















Our old family pet, Sharka was "Dardane Sharka Cowboy". He was a shetland sheepdog. It really suited him!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Although he is not registered with papers-so it is not "official"-we call him "Brinkley Harvey (last name)" when he is in trouble...'Harvey' is what my husband and son wanted to name him..but I won the naming batttle since he is MY dog...he he


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy's "full name" is Lord Tuffy Tuffington...... cause I'm a big dork


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Nov 9 2004, 09:39 PM
> *Tuffy's "full name" is Lord Tuffy Tuffington...... cause I'm a big dork
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Maya is Maya Bella









My 2 yorkies dont have middle names but A LOT of nicknames


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I have issues REMEMBERING names so I didn't bother thinking up middle names! Sometimes, I call Cloud my nephew's name and vice versa. Lets just say they have many similar traits that gets me confused.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Jong-ee's name isnt very great

everybody thinks the name is werid...ii guess everybody here in this forum does too

but if its pronunced properly in korean, the name is a really really super cute name~ everybody loves it!!!! and it doesnt even sound like "jong-ee"

but english makes her name so ugly ..


her full name is worse...my last name is Jeong (pronunced as "Jong")

so, jong-ee jeong (jong)

last name and first name is pronunced exactly the same!!!!!!


(But in korean pronuncation its totally different!!!!!!!)









btw, she doesnt have a middle name


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Martini Olivia

I had a dog Muffin who was Muffin Ginger


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

mee how does it sound in korean?? 

well, sprite is : sprite Baby

ellie is : ellie-phant Bellie

Gruffi is: Gruffi Bear 

my babies!!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

I thought Maximillion was long enough so i didnt give him a middle name


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella's middle name is Francesca. Since Piccolina died, I thoght I needed all the help I can get with Bella so I added the Francesca after St. Francis of Assisi. He's patron saint of animals. (in the Catholic Religion) October 4th is "his" day and some churches allow you to take your pet to be blessed by the priest. I took Bella and it was the cutest thing. There were so many people with all kinds of domestic animals. See the pic below.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that is sooo cute. a couple of the churches here were doing the same thing. 

im not really religious(i was brought up catholic) but when i heard of saint francis of assisi....i decided that i wanted like a poster or something. its an awesome idea.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm not very religious either but my mom is so she told me about it and I named her that and went for her to be blessed. I'm telling you....after loosing Piccolina I wanted all the help I can get.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Nov 10 2004, 11:20 AM
> *Bella's middle name is Francesca.  Since Piccolina died, I thoght I needed all the help I can get with Bella so I added the Francesca after St. Francis of Assisi.  He's patron saint of animals. (in the Catholic Religion) October 4th is "his" day and some churches allow you to take your pet to be blessed by the priest.  I took Bella and it was the cutest thing.  There were so many people with all kinds of domestic animals.  See the pic below.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Aww that is soo neat! She is such a doll!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I feel like a bad mommy,







we never gave Caesar a middle name. We had a hard time deciding on one and then just never finally picked one.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is named after this guitar so his middle name is Fly, but i never call him that..is i call him any thing with a middle name, its parker the barker


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 10 2004, 04:00 PM
> *its parker the barker
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


THat is too cute! haha


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 10 2004, 09:41 AM
> *mee how does it sound in korean??
> 
> well, sprite is :  sprite Baby Gilabert
> ...


[/QUOTE]

jong-ee is supposed to be pronunced JJ-O-ng- ee

yes, double J at the front...and then the O is like deep O...more like OH, but then more deeper than OH...difficult to explain..even if u hear my say it i dont think anybody can pronunce it anywayz
haha


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

Lulu Alexandra Daza (her dad's) Krause (mine) -_-


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bella's middle name is Cannoli -- like the food. After I got her I took her by my parents house so they could meet her and we ordered take out with cannolis -- I already had Bella sellected but I thought the cannoli added a little something extra!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Nov 11 2004, 06:41 AM
> *Bella's middle name is Cannoli -- like the food.  After I got her I took her by my parents house so they could meet her and we ordered take out with cannolis -- I already had Bella sellected but I thought the cannoli added a little something extra!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awww, that is a neat way to pick her name...kind of a reminder of the day you got her.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

mee, how do you spell in it korean? i have a korean classmates. its soooo crazy because she knows a little vietnamese and there's 3 vietnamese guys in my class that know korean. its confusing. anyway, they say "faa" all the time. and then they all laugh.









anyway, i'll ask my classmate to say it so i'll know how it sounds.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 11 2004, 09:51 AM
> *anyway, they say "faa" all the time.  and then they all laugh.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

what does "faa" mean?? it must be something funny!










here is how jong-ee's name is spelt in korean..(i wonder if DMZ dogs can read it  )

if jong-ee's name is exactly pronunced like her spelling, it means paper..
but her name doesnt sound like paper at all..the double J makes a lot of difference


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Nov 11 2004, 08:51 AM
> *mee, how do you spell in it korean?  i have a korean classmates.  its soooo crazy because she knows a little vietnamese and there's 3 vietnamese guys in my class that know korean.  its confusing.  anyway, they say "faa" all the time.  and then they all laugh.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If it's vietnamese, it means to mess around or messing around or you bother it. In the vietnamese language, all of our words are one syllable. Just changing the way you say a word, changes it's meaning. That's why I suck at it (born american). It also doesnt have a pass/present/future tense.
Korean language sounds like "cha ta da da da da da" to me LOL.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 11 2004, 10:53 AM
> *Korean language sounds like "cha ta da da da da da" to me LOL.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15986*


[/QUOTE]

hahhaha theres more than that in korean !! ahn nyung ha se yo, juh neun Mee ib nee da....

see, i only used one DA in that sentence..hehe

one of my teachers at school has a last name as Ngyuen...is your last name Ngyeun too Buttercloud?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 11 2004, 10:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahhaha theres more than that in korean !! ahn nyung ha se yo, juh neun Mee ib nee da....

see, i only used one DA in that sentence..hehe

one of my teachers at school has a last name as Ngyuen...is your last name Ngyeun too Buttercloud?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15988
[/B][/QUOTE]
Translate please!
LOL, the language has that "cha ta dadaddad" rhythm in it. Gotta say it real fast! When I hear that rhythm, I know it's korean. Like that show "Lost" with the korean couple. 
Telling you my last name is too much info! HAHA, lets just say that it is. And it's spelled Nguyen (win).


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Haha







! I thought I was the only one with the middle name thing, for mine its, "ZsaZsa Michelle" (my name)







Now there is no clue who's pup she really is


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Nov 11 2004, 02:09 PM
> *ahn nyung ha se yo, juh neun Mee ib nee da....*



this means

hello, i am Mee (formal talk)

oooo i only saw 2 episodes of LOST, and i was real surpirsed that there were 2 korean couples in it !!!!!

the korean lady is perfect in korean but i heard from my friend that the korean guy cant even speak korean well..hes koeran american and he speaks korean funny

but i couldnt even tell ! i thought he was speaking a korean dialect..

cha ta daddadaad..puhahahah thats funny

werid, coz, cha ta kinda sounds like the word "find" in korean..

awww i thought u were a Nguyen (spelt right this time, i win)


----------



## babycoconut (Oct 27, 2004)

My baby's middle name is cream. I don't know, it just seemed to fit. haha.
When she's doing something she shouldn't i sternly say "Coconut Cream Davis!" haha.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

DMZ dogs!

awww thats sweet that Noodle has a korean nickname too~~

gap-dol!! haha thats cute too!! Cookie should be Gap-soon (lady version of gap-dol, i guess u know it, huh?? hehe)

i just call Jongee, just Jong, or jong-ee-ya..all 3 works

or Jeong Jong-ee ,her full name when she does something wrong

i like your korean name tooo !!!! and yes, im glad to meet u too !!!
ur korean is good!! hehee


my korean name is Hyunmee (but spelt differently) its a synonum (sp?) of brown rice!!


ps..i was gonna name jong-ee "cookie" after cookie monster but then i thought jjongee fitted her better for her personality


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Nov 15 2004, 06:23 AM
> *Mee, you'd think that after having literally hundreds of Koreans asking me where Gap Sooni is after hearing Noodle's Korean name, I would have thought of giving Cookie that as a Korean name. BUT....it actually didn't occur to me until you mentioned it.  So, that will be Cookie's Korean name!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=16369*


[/QUOTE]








awww your gap-dolee and gapsooni's mommy!

my parents maltese is called gongju( princess) 

and we got another maltese and named her Bek-sul (White Snow)

but Koreans call Snow White, the Disney character "Bek-Sul Gongju" (white snow princess)

so their names togehter was Bek-Sul-Gong-Ju (snow White)

but then Bek sul died coz she was a sick puppy....

later we got an american cocker spaniel named her Mimi..hehe


----------

